# Retard's Complete Guide To Achieving Happiness



## retard (Nov 17, 2020)

This philosophy is essentially a modified version of Stoicism, which I first thought was some autistic cope to repress you emotions, but it isn't about that at all. It is in essence the polar opposite of @Chintuck22 thread about hedonism (https://looksmax.org/threads/pursuing-hedonism-changed-my-life.211474/)'

The idea is that you only pursue to derive happiness from the things that you enjoy doing, *just for the sake of doing, expecting nothing else, except for the enjoyment you derive from doing the said activity. *This is essentially the opposite of hedonism, which is pursing power, money, social status, etc simply for the idea that if you do manage to achieve this, you will reach a state of "fulfillment", but this just isn't objectively true. When it comes to gaining hedonic related things, humans will never be content, they will always want more. If you get 5 mil net worth, you will want 10 mil, once you hit 10 mil, you will want 20 mil, etc.

You can take that example and apply it for each hedonic related goal, (money, power, social status), and you will be always chasing "more", never reaching a state of contentment. If you do manage to reach the top of the respective hedonic hierarchy you are attempting to climb, you "lose". If that is what you depend on for happiness, once you reach the top, there is nothing more to gain.

Dan Bilzerian is the perfect example of this. He has insane wealth, social status, and women, yet he says he is "numb" to it all, since he has dominated and reached the top of each hierarchy he climbed in his attempt to reach fulfillment, yet now that the ladder he depended onto climbed to derive happiness is no longer viable, he is left empty with no purpose. Do you think Bilzerian wakes up every morning off of a a massive as fuck dopamine rush because he has achieved everything that can be gained in the materialistic sense? Obviously not. (https://looksmax.org/threads/the-hedonic-treadmill-and-the-key-to-living-a-happy-life.147746/ @looxmakser49) 

This is why it is crucial to depend on the things that you derive happiness from, just from the activity itsself. These things are always consistent, they don't throw you into a depression when your mission to become a rich statusmaxxed 7 PSL model fails and you remain an autistic broke subhuman. No matter how poor you are, how ugly, how autistic; you can always go listen to some music and play a video game you enjoy or hang out with a friend and get a sense of enjoyment. These things also do not leave you chasing an endless cycle of wanting more, making yourself a slave to the hedonic treadmill

*This is not to say that you shouldn't enjoy the hedonicly pleasing events that come your way, such as becoming rich, better looking, more respected etc, enjoy them to their fullest. They just shouldn't be depended on for your primary source of fulfillment, as it is very unstable, and never lasting.*

TLDR for the first part: Do the shit you enjoy, it is the only consistent thing you can depend on to bring your happiness, chasing money, power, status will always leave you wanting more, and is very unstable (assuming you don't meet the goals you tell your self you will be happy if you DO meet)

*Part Two: Altering your perception to events*

While the first part of the thread served to show how you should derive happiness in the first place, this next part will show how to maximize the happy events in your life, while negating the negative events.

First you most realize that there is nothing objectively "Good" or "Bad" in this universe, events are simply events, and nothing more than that.

*It is YOU who decide whether an event is good or bad.* There is nothing objectively good in the grand scheme of the universe.

While to a large extent you cannot control the events which happen to you, you do have complete control over how you *view* these events.

Event happens -> You judge the event -> You give a subsequent emotional reaction based on your judgement

While you cannot alter the event, you can alter your judgement, and by altering your judgement, you can alter your emotional reaction (Instead of getting pissed off, responding with "meh it is what it is")

Here are some examples

Lets take my failed MSE for example, remember this isn't an objectively bad event, it is simply an event, and that is all it is, your judgement is what assigns the good or bad to it.

I could either get pissed the fuck off and say, "Man I injected so much bullshit into my mouth and screwed in so many fucking screws, wasted a ton of fucking money, and it still failed" and have it ruin my entire next week.

Or you can respond "Well I did everything within my limits to install it correctly, and there is nothing more that I could of done, it is what it is." and move on with your day, completely unphased.

On one hand you go from getting pissed off and ruining your next week. While on the other hand it doesn't induce any negative emotions.

Notice you can even take this one step further.

"My MSE may of failed, but now my mom is scared shitless and will let me go to a professional, and I can get it done 100%."

I just took an event that could ruin someone's week, to turning it into a positive, the event was the exact same, *THE ONLY* thing that changed is my judgement to event.

The same exact logic applies to good events, you can take a meh-okay event, and turn it into something better. Appreciate the simple things you have that can bring you happiness (good food, video games, spending time with friends, listening to music, etc) instead of just drifting through them as another event to get to the next day and taking it for granted.

Obviously you can't turn a scenario with 0 objective benefit into something good, such as a mosquito bite.

However you can still control your judgement/emotional response.

You can either get a mosquito bite and get pissed the fuck off saying "HOLY SHIT THIS IS SO FUCKING ANNOYING I CANT STOP FUCKING ITCHING IT"

Or respond with "It is what it is, it will go away within the next few days, nothing I can do about, no point in ruining my mood over something I had no effect over in the first place.

Change the things you cannot change, and accept the things you cannot change


side note: im not saying give up on moneymaxxing, looksmaxxing, etc, actually the opposite, the things that you derive happiness from just for the sake of doing (eating good food, fucking hot girls, playing videogames) you need money and looks to do, it only becomes a problem when you chase money or looks with the hope that once you achieve it, you will finally reach a state of fulfillment


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Nov 17, 2020)

First... sorry, good thread


Spoiler



Enjoy my sloppy seconds commenting on this thread


----------



## retard (Nov 17, 2020)

TheLurch said:


> First... sorry, good thread


bruh i posted this 4 seconds ago there is 0 chance u even read the first paragraph 



PapiMew said:


> Read every letter


kys jfl


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Nov 17, 2020)

retard said:


> bruh i posted this 4 seconds ago there is 0 chance u even read the first paragraph
> 
> 
> kys jfl


Yeah just finished it, good outlook on life. You've kind of put into words what my thought process has slowly become (there's a fine line between happiness and apathy I feel)


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 17, 2020)

retard said:


> This philosophy is essentially a modified version of Stoicism, which I first thought was some autistic cope to repress you emotions, but it isn't about that at all. It is in essence the polar opposite of @Chintuck22 thread about hedonism (https://looksmax.org/threads/pursuing-hedonism-changed-my-life.211474/)'
> 
> The idea is that you only pursue to derive happiness from the things that you enjoy doing, *just for the sake of doing, expecting nothing else, except for the enjoyment you derive from doing the said activity. *This is essentially the opposite of hedonism, which is pursing power, money, social status, etc simply for the idea that if you do manage to achieve this, you will reach a state of "fulfillment", but this just isn't objectively true. When it comes to gaining hedonic related things, humans will never be content, they will always want more. If you get 5 mil net worth, you will want 10 mil, once you hit 10 mil, you will want 20 mil, etc.
> 
> ...


I disagree with chasing more part, i said that you should be grateful for what you have, i have abandoned the part where hedonism consumes you (That's satanism).

And there isn't anything that close as hedonism that represents my philosophy. I essentially told people to act natural, like how would you call it.. naturalism (JFL)


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 17, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Yeah yeah, whatever makes you cope in peace i guess..


bro how does it work 
if Im in highschool I should drop and go kill president if I feel like it?


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 17, 2020)

Please read this, if you can't be happy after going through this shit, then i don't know. It's complex to understand but the purpose of life is about happiness. And the happiness comes from happiness.

https://looksmax.org/threads/you-have-it-everything-on-a-plate-faggots.244002/


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 17, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> bro how does it work
> if Im in highschool I should drop and go kill president if I feel like it?


Hahaha! This means that you'll also kill yourself if you don't want to go to prison, it's obvious.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 17, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Hahaha! This means that you'll also kill yourself if you don't want to go to prison, it's obvious.


yea but what if I wanna live successful life but I dont like highschool and at the same time I wanna kill president
what now


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 17, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> yea but what if I wanna live successful life but I dont like highschool and at the same time I wanna kill president
> what now


Cannot live successful life if you don't do something illegal. It's how it works man


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 17, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Cannot live successful life if you don't do something illegal. It's how it works man


yeah but what if I wanna live and die at the same time


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 18, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> yeah but what if I wanna live and die at the same time


Then do the fucking thing, what are you waiting bro. If your high inhib, buy cocaine and then try to start doing things you said, eventually you'll get killed and die, it's brutal but so the life is.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 18, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Then do the fucking thing, what are you waiting bro. If your high inhib, buy cocaine and then try to start doing things you said, eventually you'll get killed and die.


what the fuck 
I was meth addict you think I never did cocaine?


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 18, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Then do the fucking thing, what are you waiting bro. If your high inhib, buy cocaine and then try to start doing things you said, eventually you'll get killed and die, it's brutal but so the life is.


btw you should rep my comments faggot this is how it works


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 18, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> what the fuck
> I was meth addict you think I never did cocaine?


Im high T today so you can suck on my balls bro, promise it will be extra mayo this time


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Nov 18, 2020)

most users here dont want to do anything for happiness, meanwhile they want insta luck and 10/10 blonde stacy sucking their dick from birth


----------



## Pretty (Nov 18, 2020)

To better life simply realise there is an opportunity every second for you to change your life


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Nov 18, 2020)

Good first thread


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Nov 18, 2020)

first person who actually read the thread.


----------



## Carolus (Nov 18, 2020)

retard said:


> This philosophy is essentially a modified version of Stoicism, which I first thought was some autistic cope to repress you emotions, but it isn't about that at all. It is in essence the polar opposite of @Chintuck22 thread about hedonism (https://looksmax.org/threads/pursuing-hedonism-changed-my-life.211474/)'
> 
> The idea is that you only pursue to derive happiness from the things that you enjoy doing, *just for the sake of doing, expecting nothing else, except for the enjoyment you derive from doing the said activity. *This is essentially the opposite of hedonism, which is pursing power, money, social status, etc simply for the idea that if you do manage to achieve this, you will reach a state of "fulfillment", but this just isn't objectively true. When it comes to gaining hedonic related things, humans will never be content, they will always want more. If you get 5 mil net worth, you will want 10 mil, once you hit 10 mil, you will want 20 mil, etc.
> 
> ...


I agree for the most part with stoicism. I resent hedonists and their superficial striving for pleasure. Although there is no denying that the better you look, the more money you make and the more popular you are, the more *value *you have in *this world*. Stoicism is hard and it's harder the more shit you're served. Hedonism is the easy way out.


----------



## Pussyslayer (Nov 18, 2020)

Whatever you have just said has already been said in religion. I can't speak for other ones but Hinduism has probably one of the wisest and most based philosophies ever read. I am a computer science and Philosophy major and the shit that's in books like Bhagwat Gita and Maha bharat blows mily mind. @retard if you enjoy some mind bending and soothing philosophies give Gita a try bro.


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Nov 18, 2020)

retard said:


> This philosophy is essentially a modified version of Stoicism, which I first thought was some autistic cope to repress you emotions, but it isn't about that at all. It is in essence the polar opposite of @Chintuck22 thread about hedonism (https://looksmax.org/threads/pursuing-hedonism-changed-my-life.211474/)'
> 
> The idea is that you only pursue to derive happiness from the things that you enjoy doing, *just for the sake of doing, expecting nothing else, except for the enjoyment you derive from doing the said activity. *This is essentially the opposite of hedonism, which is pursing power, money, social status, etc simply for the idea that if you do manage to achieve this, you will reach a state of "fulfillment", but this just isn't objectively true. When it comes to gaining hedonic related things, humans will never be content, they will always want more. If you get 5 mil net worth, you will want 10 mil, once you hit 10 mil, you will want 20 mil, etc.
> 
> ...


kinda makes sense ngl 

good thread ngl


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 18, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Im high T today so you can suck on my balls bro, promise it will be extra mayo this time


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 18, 2020)

Pussyslayer said:


> Whatever you have just said has already been said in religion. I can't speak for other ones but Hinduism has probably one of the wisest and most based philosophies ever read. I am a computer science and Philosophy major and the shit that's in books like Bhagwat Gita and Maha bharat blows mily mind. @retard if you enjoy some mind bending and soothing philosophies give Gita a try bro.


alan watts maxx tbh


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 18, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> View attachment 811526


First user on my ignore yaaay


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 18, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> First user on my ignore yaaay


----------



## Pussyslayer (Nov 18, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> alan watts maxx tbh


There is a reason why great scientists and philosophers are followers of the religion. It's a way of life that's tried and true and leads to a successful way of life. Look what lack of religion is doing to this world, it's becoming degenerate day by day. Beliving in religion is a chad trait tbh.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Nov 18, 2020)

retarded guide tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 18, 2020)

Pussyslayer said:


> There is a reason why great scientists and philosophers are followers of the religion. It's a way of life that's tried and true and leads to a successful way of life. Look what lack of religion is doing to this world, it's becoming degenerate day by day. Beliving in religion is a chad trait tbh.



yeah that video gives me chills tbh

Ultimately it's just about having a belief system & a definition of what's right/ wrong. If religion gives that to someone then that's great, as long as it isn't the radicalised blind faith that some espouse I'm fine with it.


----------



## Pussyslayer (Nov 18, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> yeah that video gives me chills tbh
> 
> Ultimately it's just about having a belief system & a definition of what's right/ wrong. If religion gives that to someone then that's great, as long as it isn't the radicalised blind faith that some espouse I'm fine with it.


Well, it's more about being spiritual than being religious. Acknowledging that there's something greater and beyond our physical bodies and needs and trying to focus on it while living a modest lifestyle on the temporary floor called life should be the goal of human beings. If we just act like animals, focus on eating, shitting, fucking, and chase hedonism and materialism then there is no use for our consciousness. People in the western world seem no different than animals tbh. All they care about is sex and food


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 18, 2020)

Pussyslayer said:


> All they care about is sex and food


sad lol


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 18, 2020)

Stoihicism, ascetism, coupled with a genuine belief in a derived objective morality that come from a pure monotheism is all you need to fulfill your desire of knowledge, of sense, and of contentement.


----------



## CrazyFitLover (Nov 18, 2020)

Just look at bill gates and forget your theories, he is happy all the time.


----------



## CrazyFitLover (Nov 18, 2020)

You cant live without seting goals, you have to set the goals, this is in our genes. When you try to escape from this and just act, live by itself without goals, that it itself is a goal, so there is no way around it.

It is natural to want to climb social hierarchy, humans are doing it all the time, most of the humans are on the low end of the side, but they are coping with, muh i m smart, muh i m edgy, muh i know blackpill to trick themselves thinking they are on the high end, they never objectivly rate themselves ase they are.

There are lots of reaserch indicating that, deppression and being low on social hierarchy have very same symptoms and both lover Testosterone, on the other hand winning something and achiving something makes you produce more testosterone, dopamine, serotonin and everything related to happines. So it is just genetics, just like everything else, nobody can outplay that, and if someone tries to do that, he already lost, because he tried to win, therefore set some goal, which is what you are trying to avoid.

The best way to live is just to follow what your genes tell you, they tell you to achive, fuck women, sleep, eat, dominate and etc.
By achiving wealth or power, you are making everything else easier, therefore you achived what your genes told you and your genes will reward you with happines and they are correct, if they tell you to not stop, scince stopping in the world where, everything changes all the time, is a threat.
You should always try to achive something, get something, ro maintain something, that is why succesful people never stop.
They achive big things, then they will enjoy hedonism for while and it qiuckly begins to bore them, and they realise that their happines is coming from fighting, The procces, the thrill, the battle, they dont to it for the money anymore, they love procces.


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 18, 2020)

ONLY WITH REMEMBERING ALLAH CAN YOU ACHEIVE HAPPINESS 

@streege @Toodlydood @Shrek2OnDvD


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Nov 18, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> ONLY WITH REMEMBERING ALLAH CAN YOU ACHEIVE HAPPINESS
> 
> @streege @Toodlydood @Shrek2OnDvD


100%


----------



## retard (Nov 18, 2020)

CrazyFitLover said:


> Just look at bill gates and forget your theories, he is happy all the time.


low iq
correlation isn’t causation + that is a sample size of 1 jfl


----------



## CrazyFitLover (Nov 18, 2020)

retard said:


> low iq
> correlation isn’t causation + that is a sample size of 1 jfl


I already knew that, correlation=/=causation, but we are looking,(scientists are looking for)correlation to easily find causation, i knew shit ton of more examples of high status people being like this, not only bill and i explained why are they happy, more than low status people, rather than just providing correlation. correlation does not mean causation necceceraly, but there are plenty Pseudo high iq people who picked up that phrase and dont know where to throw it.


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 18, 2020)

The thing about philosophies is u stick to them for 2 days and fall back into ur comfort zone.

dont force urself to do anything, because its all talk. Change happens organically


----------



## TommyElevenToes (Nov 18, 2020)

I like this. Very nice!


----------



## retard (Nov 18, 2020)

bumping this criminally underrated thread


----------



## JustBeCurry (Nov 18, 2020)

wtf retard isnt a retard??


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 18, 2020)

retard said:


> bumping this criminally underrated thread


I see you are also trying to write mediocre theory to sell to middle-aged eggless women for $$$.

I admire that.


----------



## Deleted member 10097 (Nov 18, 2020)

Fully agreed. The only thing I would add to the first part is mindfulness. It’s the key to fully enjoying life and any activities you’re doing. I’m still working on this, but part 2 I have on lock and it is an insane mindset for lowering stress overall.


----------



## retard (Nov 18, 2020)

fugazi_ said:


> Fully agreed. The only thing I would add to the first part is mindfulness. It’s the key to fully enjoying life and any activities you’re doing. I’m still working on this, but part 2 I have on lock and it is an insane mindset for lowering stress overall.


Ya the thing that is so nice about this mindset it isn’t like some shit you have to work on for months to get minimal results, it can be an instantaneous change if you choose it to be


----------



## wasted (Nov 18, 2020)

lol cope


----------



## retard (Nov 20, 2020)

ArtisticAchievement said:


> those billionaries do it because their work is part of their identity and they genuinely enjoy working.


some yes, but you can’t make that generalization for them all


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 20, 2020)

retard said:


> This philosophy is essentially a modified version of Stoicism, which I first thought was some autistic cope to repress you emotions, but it isn't about that at all. It is in essence the polar opposite of @Chintuck22 thread about hedonism (https://looksmax.org/threads/pursuing-hedonism-changed-my-life.211474/)'
> 
> The idea is that you only pursue to derive happiness from the things that you enjoy doing, *just for the sake of doing, expecting nothing else, except for the enjoyment you derive from doing the said activity. *This is essentially the opposite of hedonism, which is pursing power, money, social status, etc simply for the idea that if you do manage to achieve this, you will reach a state of "fulfillment", but this just isn't objectively true. When it comes to gaining hedonic related things, humans will never be content, they will always want more. If you get 5 mil net worth, you will want 10 mil, once you hit 10 mil, you will want 20 mil, etc.
> 
> ...


nice, i had similar philosophy


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Nov 20, 2020)

*Retards complete guide to coping*


----------



## stuckneworleans (Nov 21, 2020)

This is retarded

.me faggots will agree with anything if it has enough words


----------



## BigBoy (Nov 21, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> This is retarded
> 
> .me faggots will agree with anything if it has enough words


Cope, stoicism is legit


----------



## lonelystoner (Nov 21, 2020)

After I changed my view set towards life, I feel more “free”. I accepted that nobody in this world is coming to save you and nobody is looking for you to love. We have to make our own happiness and not have false hope. Once you realize that you are born alone and are you going to die alone, life is better. Do things that makes you happy. Stop worrying what others want you to be. I’m 26 and just found myself. I get happiness from lifting weights, yoga/stretching, eating a healthy diet, reading, and getting tattoos. Everything in life is a cope. Just gotta find the ones that you enjoy and is healthy and will improve your mind and body.


----------



## lonelystoner (Nov 21, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Cope, stoicism is legit


Stoicism is very based and blackpill. Really helps you let go of stupid shit in life.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Nov 21, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Cope, stoicism is legit


It's called decent testosterone levels and solid upbringing


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 21, 2020)

It's always the current moment, the now. 

Remember a fun event that you were really waiting for? That event has now passed. 

You shouldn't wait for good things to happen, as they'll pass soon. 

Most of life is filler material, stuff like browsing the internet, working and eating mediocre food. 

It's best to live in the present moment. 
Not living in the present means missing out on the small good events. Enjoying the boredom and the everyday good things. 

Most of life is boring anyways, it doesn't get better by thinking of the holiday you're going to have next month. Soon you wake up and it's the morning after that holiday and you're older, waiting for the next peak experience instead of living.


----------



## Teutonic (Nov 21, 2020)

Eh...

I think there's a balance between hedonism and stoicism that's optimal. 

There's an incredible danger in merely "altering" your perceptions, in your current state of life, to just finding "enjoyment" in those day to day moments - namely, complacency. You risk the opportunity of genuinely improving the quality of your life by your complacency and lack of self-improvement.

For example, say that you are obese, you love eating Mickey D's and partying it up going to movies eating popcorn. You are 80 pounds overweight, working a dead end low paying job. You only have a few friends whose relationship is tenuous, no romantic life, 

Sure, you can alter your perceptions to find enjoyment in each and every one of those moments; you can be content with having a few friends and enjoying each and every second of that. You can enjoy the pleasure of that very unique movie theater popcorn taste. You can enjoy watching Chris Evans fight robots in a Captain America suit.

Yet if you are just complacent like that, you easily risk throwing away an overall better quality of life. If you had desire for more hedonism (pleasure of any kind mind you, this includes pleasure from reading, friends, relationships, material possessions, not just food and sex), that may motivate you to losing that 80 pounds, to working on your social skills so you expand your social network and getting a promotion, to be able to afford higher quality food and maybe find a relationship.


I fully agree there is a risk in mindlessly trying to pursue more and more hedonism to the point that you throw away what good you have.

In my opinion, you should set an ideal goal for yourself, and work till that goal. Find an image of the ideal life you want. Once you get to a point that you know you've tried everything you can (and you will know that point), that is when you should switch to stoicism rather than beating yourself up. 


Life is all relative anyways, it's a spectrum of qualities of life that, while unequal, still are subjective to an extent. Life's pleasures are worth suffering for.


----------



## cardib (Nov 21, 2020)

In other words work on gratefulness every day and be grateful for what you have but still thriving for better.


----------



## lonelystoner (Nov 21, 2020)

Pussyslayer said:


> There is a reason why great scientists and philosophers are followers of the religion. It's a way of life that's tried and true and leads to a successful way of life. Look what lack of religion is doing to this world, it's becoming degenerate day by day. Beliving in religion is a chad trait tbh.



I grew up musl


stuckneworleans said:


> It's called decent testosterone levels and solid upbringing


its about mindset. Not worrying the dumb shit in life.


----------



## Deleted member 8167 (Nov 21, 2020)

Pussyslayer said:


> Well, it's more about being spiritual than being religious. Acknowledging that there's something greater and beyond our physical bodies and needs and trying to focus on it while living a modest lifestyle on the temporary floor called life should be the goal of human beings. If we just act like animals, focus on eating, shitting, fucking, and chase hedonism and materialism then there is no use for our consciousness. People in the western world seem no different than animals tbh. All they care about is sex and food


What do you care about?


----------



## Pussyslayer (Nov 21, 2020)

ArtisticAchievement said:


> What do you care about?


Living a good life, contributing to the world in more ways than just an offspring, travelling and exploring, going on a spiritual mission when I'm of a right age, taking care of family members and many other things that I enjoyed during childhood.


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Nov 22, 2020)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> It's always the current moment, the now.
> 
> Remember a fun event that you were really waiting for? That event has now passed.
> 
> ...



*this is underrated. i experienced intense euphoria when i spent 7 days doing nothing but meditating (no exercise, no sugar, no social media, no daydreaming, no fap, no porn, nothing but staring at the wall focusing on my breathing. doing this taught me that happiness can be derived from seemingly nothing - passivity as distinct from things or people. *


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Dec 17, 2020)

reviving this


----------



## gymislife (Oct 30, 2022)

good thread


----------



## adsdadasdadad (Dec 11, 2022)

reviving this fucking masterpiece of modern philosophy, jfl at all u losers read this or kill yourselves


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 11, 2022)

*npc tier thread, just lol at anyone who upvoted this garbage*


----------



## futuregigamogger (Dec 11, 2022)

Deleted member 10679 said:


> (there's a fine line between happiness and apathy I feel)


----------



## Dystopian (Dec 11, 2022)

moggingmachine said:


> *npc tier thread, just lol at anyone who upvoted this garbage*








This


----------

